
Graphing the history of philosophy - taylorbuley
http://drunks-and-lampposts.com/2012/06/13/graphing-the-history-of-philosophy/
======
devindotcom
A striking graph, but ultimately nothing more than a popularity index, isn't
it? Since there's no allowance for whether someone was augmenting or
criticizing or what have you. And placement of nodes seems more or less
arbitrary as well, or rather they had to choose between grouping by
connections or grouping by theme, and it's rather difficult to accurately
place hundreds of philosophers on some kind of 4-axis graph. But that is in
fact what I was hoping for. X axis is time perhaps and Y axis is power, as
measured by longevity and frequency of reference from that time forward?

